# E. Tenellus or Dwarf Sag?



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've had this plant for about a year now and can't figure out if it is E. Tenellus or Dwarf Sag. I've looked across the internet for pics and id clues, but it has proven inconclusive for me. Thanks for the help.

Here are some pictures for reference.









Obligatory FTS


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I think that's tenellus, but hard to say with two similar plants that can grow quite differently from one tank to the next.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

I vote for tenellus


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

I was leaning tenellus too, just seemed a little tall to me. 

How best to tell them apart?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

My dwarf sag has white on the lowest part -close to the roots, just my opinion


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

That is, IMHO, a _Helanthium sp._, ie. one of the old runner-making swords (ex-_Echinodorus_ that is). However, it is not what is 'real', or validly named, _Helanthium tenellum_ (ex _E. tenellus_) which is a very small, very narrow-leaved plant that turns reddish in good light. It can be that what is _sold_ under the name of _E. tenellus_ in the US (the real species of which is anybody's guess), or "_E. angustifolius_" which also has narrow leaves.

To tell _Helanthium_ and _Sagittaria_ apart:
_Helanthium_ has acute tip of the leaf - _Sagittaria_ more "blunt".
_Helanthium_ has a central vein - _Sagittaria_ doesn't
_Helanthium_ has thin leaves - _Sagittaria_ leaves are 'spongy' and thick-ish, esp. near the crown of the rosette (and also quite often white there as pandapr said)


----------

